# Naturteichumbau 2010/2011



## Moderlieschenking (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,
nachdem wir uns letztes Jahr unseren Traum verwirklicht hatten und uns einen Naturteich
bauten, steht heuer bzw. nächstes Jahr schon der große Umbau an.
Nicht ganz unschuldig daran ist dieses spitzenmäßige Forum.
Der Teich soll weiterhin ein Naturteich bleiben ich möchte lediglich die Wasserfläche
um ca. 5 - 10 m² vergrößern rundherum ca. 30 - 50cm  sowie den Ufergraben ebenso um ca. 5 m² vergrößern.
Das Volumen möchte ich auf ca. 15³ fast verdoppeln.
Hauptproblem bei dem Teich ist der zu groß dimensionierte Flachbereich.
Da wir sehr strenge und lange Winter bei uns im Alpenvorland haben, blieb mir
im Winter sehr wenig Volumen für die Fische und die anderen Lebewesen übrig.(Eisdecke 30cm).
Dies ist der Hauptgrund warum ich bereits nach etwas über einem Jahr einen Teichumbau
mache. Heuer werden hauptsächlich Vorbereitungsarbeiten gemacht, damit im nächsten
Frühjahr der Umbau zügig voran geht.
Als zusätzliches Problem stellt sich bei mir, daß auf ca. 1m Tiefe unterhalb des Teiches
Rohre für unsere Erdwärme - Heizung verlegt sind. Das heißt nach unten graben geht
nicht, deshalb muß ich nach oben bauen.
Ich möchte euch laufend mit Bildern und Text berichten, damit ihr euch ein Bild davon
machen könnt. Letzte Woche begann ich am hinteren Bereich eine Mauer zu 
betonieren um ca. 15 cm höher zu kommen. In diesem Bereich soll der Teich ca. 70cm
länger werden und auch der Uferbereich soll noch großzügiger werden.
Anbei noch ein paar Bilder vom aktuellen Stand.
So das wars fürs erste,
lg Markus


----------



## Digicat (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Servus Markus

 Super 



> Als zusätzliches Problem stellt sich bei mir, daß auf ca. 1m Tiefe unterhalb des Teiches
> Rohre für unsere Erdwärme - Heizung verlegt sind. Das heißt nach unten graben geht
> nicht, deshalb muß ich nach oben bauen.



Da würde ich empfehlen den Teich von unten her zu isolieren .... 8er Styrodur unter die Folie und noch ein Stück an den Seitenwänden nach oben ..... der Teich wird sonst gekühlt ... die Erdwärmeanlage entzieht dir zuviel Wärme und du bekommst am Grund keine +4°C ....

Auch den aus der Erde schauenden Teil des Teiches würde ich isolieren 

Kenn da einen Fall aus einem Koiforum ... der Nachbar installierte so eine Erdwärmeanlage und der Koiteichler hatte daraufhin große Probleme seine Temp. trotz zuheizen zu erreichen 

Sprich er hat Nachbars Heizung gesponsert


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

danke Helmut,


> Da würde ich empfehlen den Teich von unten her zu isolieren .... 8er Styrodur unter die Folie und noch ein Stück an den Seitenwänden nach oben ..... der Teich wird sonst gekühlt ... die Erdwärmeanlage entzieht dir zuviel Wärme und du bekommst am Grund keine +4°C ....


danke für den Tipp, ja ich möchte auf alle Fälle von unten her isolieren, das 8er Styrodur
kenn ich vom Hausbau, aber ist das geeignet für den Teich?
Da kommt ja doch ganz schön Gewicht drauf.
Aber gut wo solls hin, mehr als etwas zusammendrücken kanns des doch nicht, oder?
Was ich auch noch ins Auge gefasst habe wäre eine Isolierfolie falls es sowas gibt?
LG Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo,
ein kurzer Bericht heute, zur Zeit haben wir wieder Regenwetter und es geht nur
langsam voran. Gestern kam ich nur noch dazu die Uferzone im hinteren Bereich zu
enleeren. Wahnsinn wie stark sich die Pflanzen bereist nach einem Jahr verwurzelt haben.
Es dauerte 4 Stunden bis ich auf einer Länge von 3 m alle Pflanzen und Tiere umgesiedelt
hatte. 12 Kübel Erde/Sand/Kiesgemisch hab ich aus dem Ufergraben entfernt und
momentan in Maurerwannen umgefüllt um den restlichen Tieren noch die Möglichkeit zu 
geben wieder zurück in den Ufergraben zu gelangen.
Für heute ist geplant die Leistensteine für den Uferdamm zu setzen.
Sie werden dort gesetzt wo momentan die Folie endet.
Für den Ufergraben nehm ich eine eigene Folie her.
Manche mögen vielleicht denken Naturteich und Betonmauer das passt nicht, aber
ich muß ja in die Höhe kommen und da bleibt mir keine andere langlebige Möglichkeit
als Beton.
Anbei noch ein paar Bilder vom aktuellen Stand aus dem regnerischen Oberbayern.
LG Markus


----------



## Digicat (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Servus Markus

Wahnsinn, du legst ein Tempo vor .... trotz Regen 

Willst du nicht zum FTT nach Bamberg kommen  , würde mich sehr freuen


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo Helmut,
danke für deinen Kommentar, ja der Regen, momentan schüttet es wieder aus
Kübeln. Diese Woche habe ich Urlaub, aber leider auch sehr viele andere Termine und
Verpflichtungen, deshalb geht es nur stundenweise voran. Aber Donnerstags hab ich den
ganzen Tag Zeit, da geht dann hoffentlich was.
Heute wirds glaub ich nix mehr mit Leistensteinen setzen alles zu batzig.
Zum FTT würd ich gern kommen, da ich aber Schichtarbeiter bin und 3 Wochenenden im
Monat arbeiten muß ist es an diesem Termin leider nicht machbar.
Während dieses Termins sind bei uns Sommerferien und da ich alleine als Schichthandwerker
arbeite,müßte ich einen Ersatz finden, da aber während der Zeit der Rest Urlaub hat habe
ich leider keine Möglichkeit zu tauschen.
Sehr schade ich möchte ja auch alle mal gerne kennen lernen.
LG Markus


----------



## Majaberlin (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Trotz des Sch...önen Wetters bei euch geht es ja immer in kleinen Schritten voran, besser als gar nicht! Und Naturteich und Beton muß halt manchmal sein, aber den Beton kann man doch auch mit so kleineren Steinchen "verzieren", die man in den noch feuchten Beton drückt, dann sieht das nicht mehr so gewaltig aus.
Kannst du nicht mal ein wenig regen nach Berlin schicken , wir verdorren hier, der Wald wird schon gelb :evil, seit Wochen keinen Tropfen Regen, vorgestern hat es mal in der Nach so für 3 - 5 Minuten geregnet, aber das war nicht mal ein Liter auf einen qm.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo,
gestern hörte es doch noch am Spätnachmittag zu regnen auf und so konnte ich um 17 Uhr doch noch das Betonfundament ausgraben und ein paar Leistensteine setzen.
Heute muß ich Vormittags zuerst wieder Material besorgen (Sand/Kies/Zement).
Da ich auch den Beton von Hand anmache zieht sich das ganze etwas, auch wenn
es langsam geht, es geht voran.
Anbei ein paar Bilder von Gestern. Das wird eine richtig schön große Uferzone zum
pflanzen, freu mich schon drauf.
LG Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo,
heute wieder ein paar Bilder von den letzten Tagen, da ich immer bis spät
abends arbeitete komme ich erst heute dazu.
Die Fotos zeigen den Bauabschnitt von Mittwoch und Donnerstag.
Den Uferdamm hab ich komplett aus Beton gemacht, wegen der Stabilität.
Leider konnte ich immer nur ein paar Stunden am Teich arbeiten, und so kam ich
langsamer voran wie gedacht.
Der neue Damm ist nun 15 cm höher.
Anbei ein paar Bilder.
LG Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Weiter gehts mit Fotos.
Am Freitag wurden die Übergänge zum alten Damm gemacht und auch die Abmauerung
von der Uferzone.
Samstags war es dann soweit, daß der neue Teil mit dazu genommen werden
konnte. Die Folie zog ich etwas nach innen und schlug Holzpflöcke in den Boden um
daran die Folie mit Schraubzwingen zu befestigen.
Dann wurde der alte Uferdamm abgegraben und anschließend die Fläche angeebnet.
Anschließend die ganze Prozedur rückwärts.
LG Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Samstag Nachmittag war dann der Ufergraben dran.
Zuerst den Aushub machen, anschließend Filz und darauf die Teichfolie.
Dann mit Wasser/Erde/Sand und Steinen befüllt und Sonntags dann bepflanzt.
Die nächsten Tage werden dann nur noch kleine Verschönerungsarbeiten gemacht.
Für heuer wars dies dann mit dem Umbau, der Rest wird nächstes Jahr gemacht,
da die Folie nicht mehr hergibt.
Insgesamt dürften ca. 2m² neue Teichfläche hinzugekommen sein und etwa 500l Volumen.
Ich denke daß ich nächstes Jahr mit 14 Tagen zum Teichumbau nicht auskommen werde, da darf ich eher 4 Wochen ansetzen.
LG Markus


----------



## Digicat (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Servus Markus

Hast die Teicherweiterung sehr gut hingebracht  ..... 

Bin schon gespannt, wie es fertig aussieht


----------



## Digicat (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Upps ... da hast ja die "fertigen" Bilder auch schon hochgeladen .....

Sieht sehr gut aus 

Gratulation


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo,
hier einmal ein Vorher - Nachher Foto
1. Foto heute
2. Foto  im April 2010

LG Markus


----------



## Majaberlin (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Das ist schon ein erheblicher Unterschied! Unglaublich, wie schnell sich so eine "Baustelle" in ein schönes Landschaftsbild verwandelt.
Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie es dann im nächsten Jahr aussehen wird!


----------



## Teichmatze (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo Markus

Du schreibst,die Folie gibt nicht mehr her.

Soll die ganze Folie getauscht werden oder wird der fehlende Teil angezetzt?

Ansonsten gefällt mir das Projekt soweit.

Das Problem mit der Schichtarbeit habe ich auch,in den Sommerferien hat einer 3 Wochen Urlaub,der andere 24 Stunden Dienst/Bereitschaft,danach wird gewechselt.

Aber wir lassen uns doch nicht unterkriegen.

Bin schon gespannt,wie es weitergeht.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Moderlieschenking (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo Matthias,
nächstes Jahr wird die ganze Folie getauscht,
da ich auch noch 20 cm Tiefer werden will und auch nach allen Seiten noch etwa 30 cm
graben will, denke ich daß dies mit dem Kleben schwierig wird, denn ich müsste ja dann auf
minimum 2 eher 3 Seiten kleben, da ist mir das Risiko zu groß.
Außerdem nehm ich dann gleich die bessere Folie von NG.
Ja das sind halt die Nachteile einer Schichtarbeit, aber ich will mich ja nicht beschweren,
man verdient ja ein anständiges Geld.
Wobei ich diese Tage erfahren habe, daß aus kostengründen unsere Schicht aufgelöst
wird und auf Wochenbereitschaft umgestellt wird.
Schöne Sch....
LG Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (8. März 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Servus zusammen,
da die letzten Tage recht sonnig waren, konnte ich nun doch schon überraschenderweise
mit den Vorbereitungen für den Teichumbau beginnen.
Im Teich hab ich zwar noch 10 cm Eis, aber die Uferzone und der Bachlauf sind schon
so gut wie eisfrei.
Deshalb begann ich gestern bereits alle großen Steine vom Bachlauf bzw. vom Ufergraben
zu entfernen.
Als nächstes werde ich den kompletten Ufergraben abbauen, die Pflanzen zwischenlagern und dann den Uferdamm erhöhen. Das kann aber noch 14 Tage dauern, da bei mir der Boden
noch komplett zugefroren ist.
PS:
Im Spätherbst habe ich bereits angefangen meine Natursteinmauer um eine Steinreihe zu erhöhen, um auf die gewünschten 15 - 20 cm Erhöhung zu kommen.
Anbei  Fotos vom aktuellen Stand.
Das erste zeigt den teilweise abgeplünderten Ufergraben - Fotos 2 und 3 die abgebauten 
Steine und Foto 4 eine Gesamtübersicht.
LG Markus


----------



## Zermalmer (9. März 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo Markus,
UFF...da sieht es bei mir hier am Teich schon völlig anders aus...
Ausser mal ner dünnen Eisschicht sind hier die Pflanzen alle schon auf dem Vormarsch.
Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass Du bald besser Verhältnisse hast.


----------



## Goldi2009 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo Markus,

auch ich schaue immer ganz verwundert auf Deine Teichbilder. Heute morgen habe ich zwar auch eine zarte Eisdecke über meinem Teich, über den Tag wird es hier aber schon so warm, dass alle Fische aktiv nach Futter suchen. 

Bei Dir ist es eine ganz andere Welt. Noch so viel Schnee und Eis :shock. Schrecklich!

Kopf hoch, bald wird es bei Dir auch wärmer!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (13. März 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo,
Am Freitag konnte ich noch die Natursteinmauer weiter mauern, 
als nächstes steht jetzt der Ufergraben an.
Den werde ich jetzt in den nächsten Tagen komplett leerräumen, damit ich dann 
anschließend den neuen Uferdamm aufbauen kann.
Anbei ein paar Bilder vom aktuellen Stand.
LG Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (15. März 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo zusammen,
weiter gings mit dem Umbau, da die letzten beiden Tage bei uns schönes Wetter war, konnte
ich jeweils noch nach Feierabend ca. 1 1/2 Stunden am Teich arbeiten.
Die meisten Planzen sind jetzt aus dem Ufergraben entfernt.
Es wurden bis jetzt 12 große Schalen. Das Abbauen des Ufergrabens wird mich noch einige
Stunden bzw. Tage beschäftigen. Was momentan enorm aufhält ist das Rausschaufeln des
Sand/Erde/Lehm/Stein Gemisches im Ufergraben, der ja bis zu 30 cm tief ist. Aber erst wenn
der Ufergraben komplett ausgeräumt ist, kann ich die Folie dann nach innen klappen um an
den alten Uferdamm zu kommen und diesen teilweise abbrechen und weiter nach außen zu
versetzen. Da ich aber ziemlich stark betoniert habe muss ich erst einen Versuch machen
ob dies auch so leicht geht, denn wenn nicht dann wird der Teich eben nicht viel breiter - 
sondern nur um die 20 cm an der Seite höher.
So das war der momentane Stand - ab Morgen solls bei uns schlechtes Wetter geben - 
dann geht eh nicht viel.
Anbei noch ein paar bilder vom aktuellen Stand.
LG Markus
Bild 1 ausgelagerte Pflanzen vom Ufergraben
Bild 2 das Gemisch aus dem Ufergraben
Bild 3 und 4 Blick auf den Ufergraben bzw. den Rest was noch da ist.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (20. März 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

und wieder gings weiter,
heute bei strahlendem Sonnenschein, schaffte ich es den Ufergraben auf der ganzen Länge
zu entrümpeln und die Folie frei zu legen.
Ich legte auch gleich den Uferdamm teilweise  bis zu den Leistensteinen frei.
Im Moment bin ich mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig ob ich die Leistensteine nochmals
aus dem Betonbett rausbrechen soll, um sie ca. 30 cm weiter nach aussen zu setzen.
Andererseits hätte ich halt so jetzt einen Ufergraben von 1 m Breite, da könnte ich ganz
schön Pflanzen unterbringen. Was meint ihr denn dazu?
Auf der anderen Seite des Teiches wird der Bachlauf wieder abgebaut und somit wird der
Teich ja eh noch minimum 0,5 m breiter.
Anbei noch ein paar Bilder vom aktuellen Stand.
LG Markus


----------



## Zermalmer (20. März 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo Markus,
wenn Du nach hinten noch 0,5m zugibst, dann würde ich es mir sparen den Uferdamm zu versetzen.
Dann lieber im ehemaligen Bachlaufbereich etwas tiefer ausformen, oder wolltest Du da eh schon auf die volle Tiefe gehen?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (21. März 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo Andreas,
hinten am ehemaligen Bachlauf will ich nur eine Flachwasserzone mit ca. 50-60 cm machen.
Aber da ja der Teich breiter wird, kann ich ja dann auch die Tiefenzone um 50 cm verbreitern.
Da ich auch sehr viele Unterwasserpflanzen und Seerosen habe brauche ich auch etliches
an Flachwasserzone. 
Allerdings das Betonfundament vom Uferdamm wieder rausreissen, das scheue ich schon
ein wenig - vor allem von der Breite würde ich den Teich eh nur noch ca. 30 cm breiter machen.
Ob sich der Aufwand rechnet, denn ein richtig schön breiter Ufergraben hat meiner Meinung
nach schon auch was.
Ich denke ich werde den alten Uferdamm lassen.
LG Markus


----------



## Annett (22. März 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo Markus.

Der Ufergraben kann nicht groß genug sein. 

Allerdings solltest Du Dir überlegen, wie Du für mögliche Pflegemaßnahmen noch überall ran kommst. Bei mir liegt dafür ein Brett über der breitesten Stelle.
(siehe links oben im Bild)


 
 Allerdings wäre eine schöne, ungehobelte Bohle mit Rindenresten am Rand sicherlich ansehenswerter. Haben wir aber leider nicht...


----------



## Moderlieschenking (22. März 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

und weiter gings,
heute hatte ich einen Tag frei, und nun war die andere Seite des Teiches dran.
Zuerst wurde der Bachlauf abgebaut. Der neue Bachlauf wird viel kürzer und um
ca. 1 m nach hinten versetzt. Es mussten auch noch einige Kübel mit __ Rohrkolben und
__ Igelkolben ausgegraben werden. Mein __ Schilf machte mir ganz schön Arbeit - Wahnsinn wie
das sich in knapp 2 Jahren vermehrt hat. Ich hoffe ich habe alle Seitentriebe erwischt.
Das Schilf kommt mir aber nicht mehr an den Teich sondern in eine große Zinkwanne.
Auf dem letzten Foto kann man ganz gut erkennen wie groß der neue Teich dann wird.
@Annett


> Der Ufergraben kann nicht groß genug sein.


ja da hast Du recht.
Ich möchte den Ufergraben ja in 6 bis 7 Teilbereiche einteilen und dazwischen immer so
einen Art Damm machen, auf den ich dann gehen kann.
Falls ich dann irgendwo nicht hinkomme, ist die Variante mit dem Brett eine gute Lösung
Anbei noch ein paar Bilder vom aktuellen Stand.
LG Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (27. März 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo zusammen,
die letzten Tage ging nicht viel, da ich momentan viel und auch die Wochenende durcharbeiten 
muss. Trotzdem, ein bischen gings wieder weiter.
Die letzten Tage war wieder die andere Seite am Ufergraben dran.
Zuerst hab ich noch die Leerrohre für die Beleuchtung neu verlegt.
Anschließen begann ich mit der Erhöhung des Uferdammes.
Dabei versuchte ich an einem Stück des alten Dammes, wie fest dieser denn einbetoniert
ist. Da dieser doch relativ leicht wieder hochzuheben war, entschloss ich mich,
den kompletten Damm auf der Seite abzureissen um dann ca. 20 - 30 cm weiter
aussen wieder aufzubauen. Ich werd die nächsten Tage immer Stück für Stück unten
ein ca. 20 cm hohes Betonfundament legen und darauf dann den alten Betondamm wieder
drauflegen, das wird die Arbeit für die nächste Woche sein, falls sich das Wetter wieder bessert.
Anbei noch ein paar Fotos.
LG Markus


----------



## Zermalmer (27. März 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo Markus,
Na, wenn der Wall sich "so einfach" versetzen lässt, dann sollte man es natürlich machen.

Man beachte auch das 'kleine' Hämmerchen...damit lässt sich vieles 'einfach' erledigen


----------



## Moderlieschenking (30. März 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo zusammen,
jetzt hab ich schon gut die Hälfte des Uferdammes,von der langen Seite des Teiches auf das neue Niveau angehoben. Mit dieser Lösung kann ich jetzt ganz gut leben.
Somit ist die Teichfläche noch ein Stück größer geworden, und der Ufergraben hat
an der breitesten Stelle immer noch einen Meter.
Morgen gibts bei uns schlechtes Wetter und somit ruht der Teichbau.
Liebe Grüße 
Markus


----------



## Echinopsis (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo Markus!

Super sieht das bisher aus! Du weißt ja, bin ein Fan der ersten Stunde von Deinem Projekt! 
Bitte halte uns weiter auf dem Laufenden, auch wenn ich nicht immer Poste, so lese ich doch immer mit! Weiter so!

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Moderlieschenking (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo zusammen,
heute ein kurzes Update, gestern ließ ich den Teich um ca. 40 cm ab.
Dann musste ich die ganzen Unterwasserpflanzen aus den Flachbereichen ausräumen
und prov. in ein kleines Folienbecken zwischenlagern.
Auf der Seite zum Nachbargrundstück begann ich bereits in die Tiefe zu graben.
Der Uferdamm an der Seite der Natursteinmauer ist beinahe fertig.
Auch der vordere Ufergraben wurde am Samstag aufgelöst und das Material zwischen-
gelagert.
So einen Teich leerräumen ist keine schöne Arbeit.
Anbei noch ein paar Bilder vom aktuellen Stand.
LG Markus


----------



## Digicat (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Servus Markus

Respekt .... eine tolle Leistung 

Veränderst du im Zuge des Umbaus auch die Technik (Pumpe für Bachlauf/Filter im Teich)


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo zusammen, 
heute wieder ein paar Zeilen.
Im hinteren Bereich habe ich die Folie bereits abgeschnitten und damit begonnen auf die
endgültige Tiefe zu graben, es werden so um die 50 cm werden.
Da ich Seerosen liebe sollen dort 4 - 5 kleinwüchsige plaziert werden.
Mit dem Uferwall bin ich inzwischen mit der langen Seite fertig.
Als nächstes werde ich die abgeschnittene Folie in mein Gemüsebeet eingraben, damit
die Fische und __ Frösche umquartiert werden können.
Folie wurde gestern bestellt, es wird wieder eine von NG, allerdings "nur" eine schwarze.
Mit den Folienabschnitten der alten Folie werde ich meinen Ufergraben auslegen.
@Helmut
Technik will ich eigentlich nichts im Teich haben, da ich ja nur __ Moderlieschen drin habe
brauche ich ja nichts. Lediglich einen Bachlauf habe ich mir eingebildet, aber ob der
oft läuft?
Anbei noch ein paar Bilder vom aktuellen Stand.
LG Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Servus,
und weiter gehts im Teichbautagebuch.
Inzwischen ist der Teich so gut wie leer.
Ich habe noch schnell prov. einen dritten Teich im Gemüsebeet gebuddelt und eine 
Folie draufgeschmissen, damit die restlichen Fische und __ Molche ein vorübergehendes Zuhause
finden.
Wahnsinn wie viele Libellenlarven im Teich sind, das waren bis jetzt minimum 70 .
Auch 8 Molche konnte ich umsiedeln.
Der Rest der Tiere war mir ja bekannt. Das Teich leer machen zog sich ganz schön hin,
da jeder rausgeschöpfte Eimer noch über ein Handsieb lief, um alle Tiere zu retten.
Morgen schmeiss ich dann die Folie raus und dann hoffe ich, dass ich Montags
noch weiter buddeln kann. Leider soll ja dann das Wetter schlechter werden.
Aber wenn alles gut läuft und die Folie in der Zwischenzeit kommt, könnte ich mir
vorstellen zum nächsten Wochenende die neue Folie bereits zu verlegen.
Anbei noch ein paar Bilder vom aktuellen Stand.
LG Markus


----------



## danyvet (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

* gaaaaanz großes Lob von mir, dass du dir so viel Mühe machst, die Viecherl zu retten. * 

Du weißt, das ist eine meiner Leidenschaften


----------



## Digicat (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Servus Markus

Möchte mich Dany anschliessen ....

Super sowohl was deine lebensrettende Aktion anbelangt, als auch für deinen Teichumbau 

Um nochmal auf meine Frage vom vorherigen Post einzugehen ...

Meinte nur wegen der Bachlaufpumpe ... 

Wenn du schon umbaust, mach einen Pumpenschacht der sich durch einen Skimmer füllt.
Dadurch hast ....


keinen sichtbaren Schlauch mehr im Teich
immer eine reine Teichoberfläche
kommst zur Pumpe hervorragend dazu (Wartungsarbeiten)
und könntest später auch noch einen Filter integrieren (wenn der Pumpenschacht groß genug ist)


----------



## Moderlieschenking (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Servus zusammen,
 so der alte Teich ist Vergangenheit,
danke Dany und Helmut für Euer Lob.
Auch in den letzten Kübeln Schlamm waren noch unzählige Libellenlarven und nochmals
ein Molch.
Insgesamt waren in etwa 15 __ Frösche am Teich, hauptsächlich wohl Grasfrösche.
Auch der ganze Froschleich wurde umgesiedelt, da wuselt es inzwischen nur so in den
Wannen.
Ich denke ich werde heuer tausendfacher Froschpapa.
Gestern konnte ich nach der Arbeit noch 4 Stunden graben, dabei unterstützte mich auch
meine Frau.
Jetzt sieht man auch schon recht deutlich wie groß die neue Tiefzone wird.
Der größte Bereich im Teich wird so um die 50 cm Tiefe bleiben, da ich sehr viele Seerosen
und andere Unterwasserpflanzen habe, die meiner Meinung nach in dieser Tiefe am
günstigsten untergebracht sind.
Nochmals einen Tag graben dann dürfte es geschafft sein.
Dann muss ich noch den Uferwall noch rundherum auf gleiches Niveau bringen.
@Helmut
die Argumente hören sich alle gut an und, ja du hast ja recht,
aber mit dem Pumpenschacht verliere ich doch wieder recht viel Platz, und den hab ich 
ja eigentlich nicht.
Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis.
Falls jemandem noch etwas auffällt was verändert werden kann, ich bin für jeden Hinweis 
dankbar.
LG Markus


----------



## Digicat (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Servus Markus

Hut ab vor deiner Arbeitsleistung 

Hut ab vor deinem "Schutz für jegliches Teichleben" 

Kannst Stolz darauf sein :knuddel


----------



## rumbalotte (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Moin zusammen,  

die Zeit ist gekommen und mein Teich möchte auch vergrössert werden...

@Markus: Wenn ich das sehe, tut mir jetzt schon mein Rücken weh...

@Helmut: Jetzt muss ich mich mal als Depp outen   aber ich verstehe was nicht.....

Wenn ich mit dem Skimmer Wasser ansauge, wie bekomme ich das ohne sichtbaren Schlauch in den Pumpenschacht ? Entweder stehe ich grade ziemlich auf der Leitung  oder aber ich bin zu doof    das zu verstehen . Hört sich gut an und ich wäre dem gegenüber nicht abgeneigt, das bei mir zu machen


----------



## Moderlieschenking (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Servus zusammen,
@Helmut danke für die Blumen
@Henning, ja inzwischen schmerzt mein Rücken, aber da muss ich jetzt durch,
aber das war mein letzter Umbau, das ist ziemlich sicher (obwohl sag niemals nie)
Zur Zeit ist es S..kalt, heute morgen leichter Schneeregen und draussen geht nicht viel -
3 Schubkarren ausgegraben.
Soeben kam die Teichfolie - aber das wird dieses WE wohl nichts mit dem Einbauen.
LG Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Servus zusammen,
so es ist geschafft, habe fertig mit graben.
Ich bin jetzt beim Graben an die Sandschicht gekommen unter der meine Erwärme liegt.
Sicherheitshalber bleib ich 10 cm oberhalb.
Somit geht nach unten nichts mehr. Der Teich dürfte jetzt an der tiefsten Stelle
ca. 1,30 m haben, das ist für meine __ Moderlieschen und __ Frösche nun ausreichend.
Morgen nach der Nachtschicht werde ich den Uferwall überall auf selbe Höhe bringen
und dann muss noch die Wand gestrichen werden.
Wenn dies erledigt ist kann endlich die Folie wieder rein - ich denke mitte nächste Woche.
LG Markus


----------



## Digicat (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Servus Markus



> Ich bin jetzt beim Graben an die Sandschicht gekommen unter der meine Erwärme liegt.
> Sicherheitshalber bleib ich 10 cm oberhalb.


Gefällt mir garnet :beten

Es wird dem Teich die Wärme im Winter entzogen ... 
Würde eine Isolierung am Boden einbringen :beten

Kenne einen Fall aus dem Nachbarforum, wo der Nachbar eine Heizung mit Erdwärme bauen hat lassen. Der Nachbar von dem hatte nie Probs im Winter mit seinem Koiteich. Seit dem Zeitpunkt allerdings der Installation der Erdwärme, mußte er zuerst zuheizen, bis er den Teich isolierte 

Finde jetzt leider den Thread nimmer


----------



## Moderlieschenking (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Servus Helmut,
ich bleib 10 cm oberhalb von der Sandschicht, somit bin ich ca. 30 cm von der Erdwärme
weg, ich hab mir ein 4 er Styrodur besorgt, das werd ich als Isolierung noch unter die
Folie legen, ich hoffe dass es ausreicht.
Aber im Endeffekt bin ich jetzt auch nur gut 10cm tiefer.
Vor dem Umbau hatte ich kein Styrodur drinnen.
Ich hoffe dass die 4 cm Styrodur besser isolieren als 10 cm lehmiger Boden.


----------



## Digicat (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Servus Markus

 

Besser wie garnix 

Wollte Dich nicht beunruhigen ... 

Hast du Flächenkollektoren oder Tiefbohrung 

Edit: Logo  ... Flächenkollektoren


----------



## Moderlieschenking (19. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Servus zusammen,
gestern hatte ich frei, da gings ein gutes Stück voran.
als erstes baute ich die 4 er Styrodurmatte unten ein.
dieses glich ich dann mit Sand aus.
Darüber legte ich dann einen Filz, das sind gebrauchte Filze aus der Papierproduktion,
die sind ideal haben eine enorme Festigkeit und sind undurchdringlich.
des weiteren baute ich den Uferwall im Bachlaufbereich und fing auch mit dem Bachlauf an.
Da ich noch Folienreste übrig hatte, machte ich gleich noch 2 Zonen vom Ufergraben,
damit wieder etwas mehr Leben und Farbe an den Teich kommt.


LG Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (19. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo zusammen,
juhuuuuuu, ich hab wieder Wasser im Teich, zwar noch nicht viel, aber immerhin.
Nach einem Arztbesuch, ging ich heute noch schnell in einen Baumarkt und besorgte
Fasadenfarbe. Die Wand strich ich dann gleich nachmittags, und somit waren von meiner
Frau keine Einwände mehr, wegen Folie einlegen.
Nur dachte ich mir zu zweit wird das relativ eng, aber meine bessere Hälfte kann richtig
zupacken und somit war es ein Kinderspiel die immerhin 66m² Folie zu verlegen.
Ich füllte aber nur ca. 15 cm ein.
Morgen Nachmittag, bei hoffentlich strahlenden Sonnenschein schließe ich mein 
Hauswasserwerk an und fülle von meiner Zisterne die 6m³ Wasser auf.
Eine Frage wegen den Fischen:
Ich habe nur ca. 1000l vom alten Teich bunkern können.
Ist es sinnvoller nur die 1000l umzusetzen und momentan nur genausoviel 
frisches Wasser einlassen. Oder kann ich bedenkenlos 6m3 auffüllen.
Im Gemüsebeet wo ich die Fische momentan zwischengeparkt habe kann ich sie
nicht mehr so lange lassen.
LG Markus


----------



## steingärtner (19. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo Markus,
deine Frage kann ich leider nicht beantworten, aber ich bin schwer beeindruckt, nachdem ich mir gerade dein ganzes Projekt angeschaut habe. Hut ab , was du da in den letzten Monaten geleistet hast, und inzwischen kann ich mir auch ganz gut vorstellen, dass das ganze in ein paar Wochen noch schöner aussehen wird als vorher.
Die Planung für meinen Teich steht inzwischen auch (werde berichten), aber ich hab noch mal eine Frage an dich bzgl. deiner Ufermatten: sind das die von NG, und wie hast du die behandelt (Sand/Lehm Gemisch, Saat)? 
Ich wünsch dir weiterhin gutes Vorankommen. 
LG, Marion


----------



## Zermalmer (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo Markus,
geht ja richtig vorwärts bei Dir

mehr als 1000Liter am Stück einlaufen lassen wäre ja wie ein Wasserwechsel >50%

Vielleicht lässt sich das besser Kompensieren, wenn die zusätzliche Wassermenge langsamer einläuft...
So würde ich es zumindest bei mir machen, wenn ich schon so weit wäre


----------



## Moderlieschenking (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo zusammen,
danke für die Antworten,
@marion 
nein das sind nicht die Matten von Naturagart, ich habe sie bei e..y gekauft.
die von NG waren mir zu teuer - wären aber auch besser gewesen - ein Freund hat sie gekauft.
Ich habe sie mit feinem Sand eingestreut und dann eingewaschen - darauf habe ich die
Ufermattensaat von NG gegeben, diese am besten in einer Schale mit Sand mischen und
dann auf die Ufermatte streuen, am Anfang regelmäßig leicht mit Wasser gießen.
Ich habe aber zusätzlich __ Bachbunge und __ Pfennigkraut auf die Ufermatte mit kleinen
Sandhäufchen getan.
@Andreas
Dann werde ich nur langsam das Wasser ansteigen lassen, aber bei einem heftigen
Gewitter kann ich dann ja eh nichts machen - dann füllt es den Teich halt so weit auf .
LG Markus


----------



## Zermalmer (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Dann werde ich nur langsam das Wasser ansteigen lassen, aber bei einem heftigen
> Gewitter kann ich dann ja eh nichts machen - dann füllt es den Teich halt so weit auf .


Hallo Markus,
klar, bei Gewitter/Regen kann man nix machen, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass sich bei langsam einlaufendem Wasser, in der Größenordnung, die Vermischung (auch wegen Temparatur) besser von statten geht und die Biologie 'sanfter' reagiert.

Ich hatte bei meinem AQ Parienten das Wasser im großen AQ erstmal ein paar Tage drin und habe dann etwas ablaufen lassen und habe dann mit dem kleinen AQ Wasser, nach dem Umsetzen, aufgefüllt... 
Wie Du dem Thread entnehmen kannst, musst ich trotz Pflanzen mit dem Nitritpeak 'kämpfen'

Klar, so ein AQ ist da sensibler, aber bei den Größenordnungen könnte das auch zum tragen kommen.

Vielleicht kannst Du auch einen "Kuhhandel" machen... 50% des gesicherten Wassers umpumpen und beides mit einer entsprechenden Menge auffüllen und das in ein paar Tagen nochmal machen.
Dann hättest Du immerhin schonmal 2000L Teichwasser "produziert".

Das ganze könnte man dann kontinuierlich weiter praktizieren (ggf. mit ein paar Tagen Abstand) so bis 3-4000L, dann den rest umpumpen und mit Frischwasser nachfüllen.

Dürfte auf jedenfall für alle Bewohner (seien sie nun wenig Zellig oder mit Flossen) ein recht sanfter Umstieg sein.

Vielleicht sind ja meine Gedanken auch völlig falsch.. .aber bisher gab es ja noch keinen besseren Tipp.


----------



## Zermalmer (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo Markus,
da fällt mir doch noch eine Frage ein... Du hast am Teichgrund die rosa Isolierung verwendet (wird ja normalerweise im Hausbau für die Kelleraussenisolierung verwendet, weil Feuchtigkeitsbeständiger)
Hast Du da ne brauchbare Bezugsquelle oder einen Produktnamen?

Ziehe in Erwägung, die Innenseite meiner Mauer damit zu isolieren, da ich die b
Befürchtung habe, dass meine Steine sehr viel Energie (sei es nun warm oder kalt) speichern werden und dadruch länger Wasser abkühlen. (indirekt denke ich schon drüber nach, ob ich meine Teich zukünftig mit Stegplatten abdecken werde, was sich bei meinem 'Hochteich' und den Abmessungen ja fast anbietet)

Denke das die rosa Isolierung etwas günstiger ist als das normale Styrodur (hellgelb)


----------



## Moderlieschenking (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo Andreas,


> Vielleicht kannst Du auch einen "Kuhhandel" machen... 50% des gesicherten Wassers umpumpen und beides mit einer entsprechenden Menge auffüllen und das in ein paar Tagen nochmal machen.
> Dann hättest Du immerhin schonmal 2000L Teichwasser "produziert".


so ähnlich habe ich es gestern gemacht.
Ich entnahm Kübelweise (insgesamt ca. 200l) aus meinem gebunkerten Wasser
und füllte dieses dann wieder mit Frischwasser nach.
Heute machte ich das gleiche wieder mit ca. 150l.
so werde ich das die nächsten Tage beibehalten und hoffe dass dann alle Bewohner
den Umzug gut überstehen. ich muss ja schliesslich ca. 16000 L auffüllen.
Zu dem Styrodur - ich kenne bei uns nur das Rote - das gibts bei uns in den Raiffei..en
Lagerhäusern oder auch in den Baumärkten.
Das selbe Styrodur nahm ich auch zur Kellerisolierung her, allerdings als 8 er.
Günstig war das Styrodur gerade nicht, aber ich habe die alten Preise vom Hausbau nicht
mehr so im Kopf.
Vom 4 er kostet der m² ca. 5 €.
Heute hab ich wieder ca. 20 cm aufgefüllt und fleissig versucht die Falten zu glätten.
So siehts momentan aus.
LG Markus


----------



## Zermalmer (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo Markus,
Ui... von 8800 auf 16000 das is ja mal ein bisserl was 

Dank für die Info, da muss ich mich wohl nochmal umgucken, wo die bei uns das rote/rosa Styrodur verstecken.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo zusammen,
kurz ein paar Zeilen zum aktuellen Stand.
Inzwischen wurden wieder 2000 l aufgefüllt.
Einen Teil meiner __ Moderlieschen hab ich bereits umgesiedelt.
Meine Ufergräben hab ich auch bereits größtenteils mit Pflanzen wieder bestückt.
Die schwierigere Arbeit wird nun sein, die Folie sauber am Ufergraben zu kaschieren.
Jetzt warte ich auf den Regen.
Falls dieser nicht einsetzt werde ich halt dann mit Frischwasser auffüllen,
so dass ich hoffentlich in 14 Tagen meinen Teich wieder voll habe.
LG Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo zusammen,
heute ein kurzer Bericht vom Stand der Dinge.
Momentan regnets bei uns, was mir recht ist, da somit der Teich weiter gefüllt wird.
Inzwischen fehlen nur noch ca. 30 cm.
Auf der linken Seite begann ich mit den Ufermatten auszulegen, da diese alles noch
Abschnitte vom alten Teich waren, verlegte ich diese Streifenweise nach unten.
Anders siehts zwar schöner aus, aber man sieht am Ende eh nicht mehr viel auf dieser
Seite.
Im Ufergraben wächsts auch schon gut, hier nochmals mein spezieller Dank an Bärbel.
Auf dem vorletzten Bild sieht man wie ich es hier mit der Kapilarsperre mache.
Die Folie wird dann noch kürzer abgeschnitten und noch mit Aushubmaterial hinter-
füllt. Dies kann ich aber erst machen, wenn ich die endgültige Wasserhöhe habe.
Habs zwar mit der Wasserwage grob kontrolliert, aber Wasser lügt nicht.
Am letzten bild sieht man, dass ich zwischen den Steinen Bachbungenableger auf die
Ufermatte gepflanzt habe. Das soll dann so grob meine Wasserendhöhe sein.
Dann können sich von dort aus die Bachbungen etwas in den Teich vorarbeiten.
Die Arbeit der nächsten Tage und vllt. Wochen wird sein, die Folie rund um den Teich zu
verstecken und die Ufergräben noch mit Steinen zu verschönern.
Von den __ Moderlieschen hab ich bereits mehr als die Hälfte umgesetzt, und sie
schwimmen in Formation im neuen - alten Teich umher.
Das ist ja jetzt wie ein riesengroßer See für sie, da gibts noch viel zu entdecken.
Auch meine Unterwasserpflanzen und Seerosen hab ich teilweisen schon um-
gesetzt, da gibts auch noch viel Arbeit die alle wieder umzusetzen.
Bei mir stehen immer noch 5 Maurerschafferl rum wo altes Teichwasser mit __ Libellen-
larven und co darauf warten umziehen zu dürfen.
LG Markus


----------



## steingärtner (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Auf der linken Seite begann ich mit den Ufermatten auszulegen, da diese alles noch
> Abschnitte vom alten Teich waren, verlegte ich diese Streifenweise nach unten.
> Anders siehts zwar schöner aus, aber man sieht am Ende eh nicht mehr viel auf dieser
> Seite.



Hallo Markus,
ich hab extra die Ufermatten nur in 65 cm Breite bestellt, weil ich denke , es ist einfacher, die Abschnitte streifenweise zu verlegen. Und die Matten sollen ja eh zuwachsen,oder :?



> Im Ufergraben wächsts auch schon gut



Dein Ufergraben sieht ja schon prächtig aus. Wie hast du das denn so schnell hinbekommen - ich meine, dass die Pflanzen so aussehen, als ob sie schon richtig eingewurzelt wären? 
Auf deinem letzten Foto sind zwei kleine Pflänzchen zu sehen - hast du die wurzelnackt einfach in die Matte gedrückt und bischen Sand drauf?

LG, Marion


----------



## Zermalmer (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*



> Dein Ufergraben sieht ja schon prächtig aus. Wie hast du das denn so schnell hinbekommen - ich meine, dass die Pflanzen so aussehen, als ob sie schon richtig eingewurzelt wären?


Hallo Marion,
Markus hat alle Pflanzen seines alten Ufergrabens 'gesichert' und sie nach Umbau wieder eingebracht.
Damit stehen die natürlich gut "im Saft" und es sieht nicht so mager aus, wie bei einer Neubepflanzung


----------



## Moderlieschenking (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo Marion,
Andreas hat mir die Antwort schon vorweggenommen.
hier hab ich darüber geschrieben https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/22
die Bachbungen hab ich nur wurzelnackt auf die Ufermatte gelegt und mit etwas Sand ab-
gedeckt. Momentan regnet es sowieso jeden Tag und somit muss ich die nicht mal mehr
angiessen. Ansonsten giesse ich die ersten paar Tage die immer noch etwas an - damit
sie nicht austrocknen. Die Bachbungen wurzeln eh sehr schnell und innerhalb von 14 Tagen
sind die dann schon mit der Ufermatte leicht verwurzelt. Wenns zu viel regnet kann es sein
dass man den Wurzelbereich nochmals mit Sand abdeckt - ansonsten macht die __ Bachbunge
den Rest von alleine.
LG Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Servus zusammen,
da ich gestern den halben Tag Zeit hatte ging einiges am Teich voran.
Deshalb heute ein paar neue Bilder.
Die Ufermatte wurde an zwei Seiten angebracht - zuerst wurden die Folien von
Ufergraben und Teich sauber überlappt.
An der hinteren Wand wurde der Aussenbereich hinterfüllt und bereits angefangen
Steine und Tritte zu verlegen.
Ausserdem begann ich den letzten Ufergraben anzulegen und zu bepflanzen.
Da muss ich mir noch was überlegen wie ich die 15 cm Höhe zur Terasse am
besten ausgleich? 
Wasser ist jetzt fast schon auf Endniveau.
Anbei noch ein paar Bilder.
LG Markus


----------



## Bärbel (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Markus, das schaut ja richtig klasse aus!   Gefällt mir sehr  
Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Hexe_Mol (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

hallo markus 

ich bin verliebt....  in deinen ufergraben

der sieht jetzt schon sooooo klasse aus, ich "befürchte" ich brauche noch nen weiteren teich und dann diesmal mit riesengroßem ufergraben.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo zusammen,
@Bärbel, danke für Dein Lob, Du hast ja auch dazu beigetragen, danke nochmals.
@Anja


> der sieht jetzt schon sooooo klasse aus, ich "befürchte" ich brauche noch nen weiteren teich und dann diesmal mit riesengroßem ufergraben.


danke für Dein Lob, aber Du könntest auch nachträglich ohne großen Aufwand einen
Ufergraben machen, bei mir sind das lauter separate Folien, das funktioniert so auch.

So heute schnell ein paar Zeilen.
Wir waren am Wochenende fleißig und das meiste ist inzwischen geschafft.
Die Ufermatten sind drauf und auch die Bepflanzung ist fast abgeschlossen.
Was noch fehlt ist der Bachlauf und die einzelnen Uferzonen verschönern.
Die Algenblüte hat auch schon eingesetzt - aber das darf sie ja auch.
Anbei ein paar Bilder, da es gestern schon so spät war, ist die Qualität nicht so prickelnd.
LG Markus


----------



## Hexe_Mol (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*



markus, es ist immer wieder schön, die bilder deines teich-werdegangs zu betrachten!  wenn die pflanzen erstmal alle richtig eingewachsen sind, wird das ein traum sein! 

aber sag mal....  was blüht denn da hinten in der ecke auf der "kleinen anhöhe" rosa? ist das __ steinbrech? 



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Du könntest auch nachträglich ohne großen Aufwand einen
> Ufergraben machen, bei mir sind das lauter separate Folien, das funktioniert so auch.




die idee mit den mörtelkübeln als ufergraben finde ich klasse! aber an meinem jetzigen "hauptteich" wäre nen ufergraben platzmäßig entweder gar nicht, oder nur mit sehr hohen "pflanzenverlusten" machbar. :shock
z.b habe ich ja in der "bucht" meinen rosengarten. da wachsen - teilweise recht seltene - rosen für mehrere hunderte euro und die alle umzusiedeln würde wohl für ziemlich viele todesfälle sorgen. :shock

und der vorgartenteich (mini-fertigbbecken) ist so winzig, dass der ufergraben 3x so groß würde wie der teich.  allerdings habe ich jetzt ja einen wunderschönen grund, für einen weiteren teich....


----------



## danyvet (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

wow, Markus, das schaut echt schon super aus!! 
Machst du dann abschließend mal ein Foto vom neuen Teich aus genau derselben Perspektive wie von einem vom alten Teich, sodass man es direkt vergleichen kann und stellst die Bilder dann nochmal hier nebeneinander rein? So ein richtiges vorher/nachher Foto


----------



## Moderlieschenking (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo Anja, 
ich hab mal ein Foto von näher gemacht,
ja, das oben ist __ Steinbrech, da hab ich einen weiss blühenden und einen rosa blühenden.


> allerdings habe ich jetzt ja einen wunderschönen grund, für einen weiteren teich.


vor allem hast Du auch noch den nötigen Platz dazu.
LG Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo Dany,
danke für Dein Lob, ja ich bin froh, dass ich den Teich wieder so hinbekommen habe.
Kurzzeitig hatte ich schon meine Zweifel, ob das der richtige Schritt war.
Natürlich mache ich dann ein Vorher - Nachher - Foto.
Ich möchte nur noch den Bachlauf fertig stellen - und noch einiges an Pflanzen ein-
pflanzen.
@ alle 
heute hab ich nur am Steingarten ein paar neue Steingewächse eingepflanzt,
deshalb gibts keine großartigen Veränderungen.
Inzwischen blüht bei mir die __ Bachbunge -  die finde ich immer recht schön mit
ihren kleinen blau - violetten Blüten.
LG Markus


----------



## Echinopsis (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Klasse Markus, schöne neue Bilder, daran kann man sich kaum sattsehen!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo zusammen,
@Daniel, danke für das Lob - ja inzwischen schiebt alles mächtig an und ich kann mich
jeden Tag am Teich erfreuen - am besten wachsen zur Zeit die Algen.
@Dany hier einmal ein vorher - nachher Foto - die Aufnahme vom letzten Jahr dürte ungefähr
die gleiche Zeit gewesen sein.
Aber fertig bin ich mit dem Umbau noch nicht, jedoch mit dem Rest lass ich mir jetzt Zeit,
da muss ich nichts mehr übers Knie brechen.
LG Markus


----------



## danyvet (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

super  jetzt seh ich endlich so richtig den Unterschied. Weil bisher hab ich mir immer gedacht "oh weh, was tut der arme mann sich so viel Arbeit an, wenns jetzt genauso wie vorher aussieht" 
im direkten Vergleich sieht man schon, dass der Teich jetzt größer ist und dass es sich ausgezahlt hat so viel zu schuften


----------



## techerridu (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Ja, das schaut schon super aus, noch alles bißl wuchern lassen,dann ist´s perfekt.
Außer den Wasserfall finde ich etwas simpel, aber jedem wie´s ihm gefällt.
Kann ja nicht jeder so wahnsinnig sein wie ich,
auch wenn mein Wasserfall noch im Endstehen ist.


----------



## Zermalmer (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo techerridu,
Was meinste, wie nackisch dem Markus sein Teich aussehen würde, wenn er nicht schon so viele Pflanzen hätte (und sie gelagert hätte)? 

Mir gefällt Markus Teich auch sehr... der optische Flächengewinn ist ja noch bemerkbar.
Nur wenn man den Thread liest bzw. die richtigen Beiträge, dann erkennt man auch, dass er ja auch noch eine schicht Steine auf seine Mauer gemacht hat... 
Erst dann wird einem klar, was da an zusätzlichem Volumen entstanden ist


----------



## Rapunzel (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo Markus,

find ich klasse, dass Du so ausführlich und regelmäßig über Dein Teichumbauprojekt geschrieben hast. Ist interessant zu sehen, wie sich ein Teich so verändert, und man lernt noch Einiges dazu. Sieht alles schon natürlich aus, gefällt mir.

Eine ultradoofe Frage habe ich aber noch: Die Teichfolie sowie die Filtergrabenfolien überlappen sich ja- um wieviel cm genau? Ich frage mich nur, ob, wenn darauf eine Ufermatte liegt, nicht ein Kapillareffekt entstehen kann,der Dir das Wasser aus dem Teich saugt.???

Gruß,
Nicole


----------



## Moderlieschenking (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo Nicole,
danke für die Blumen.
Ja die Teichfolie und die Ufermattenfolie überlappen sich.
Als untere Folie geht die Ufermattenfolie über den Uferwall und darüber geht die Teichfolie
über den Uferwall und ragt wenige Zentimeter in der Ufergraben - das ist aber nicht an allen
stellen gleich viel.
Die Ufermatte soll mir das Wasser aus dem Teich saugen, damit mein Ufergraben immer
annähernd gleich mit Wasser gefüllt ist. Bisher konnte ich erst Schwankungen von ca. 3 cm feststellen.Im normalfall hab ich im Teich und Ufergraben den selben Wasserstand.
Wir hatten aber auch noch keine lange Trockenheit - maximal 5 Tage ohne Regen.
Der Überlauf von den Ufergräben sitzt ca. 5 cm unter der Dammkrone somit kann
der Teich normalerweise nie überlaufen.
LG Markus


----------



## Rapunzel (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo Markus,

danke für Deine Beschreibung. Du hast mich mit Deinem Projekt auf eine Idee gebracht. 
Ich habe direkt neben meinem Teich einen Bachlauf, aber der läuft nur sehr selten, und da kam mir nun die Idee, diesen vielleicht in einen Filtergraben oder Filterteich zu verwandeln. So habe ich den ganzen Sommer über was davon. Nur dachte ich bislang, dass Teichfolie und Filtergrabenfolie aus einer zusammenhängenden Folie bestehen müßten, weil sonst durch den Kapillareffekt irgendwo beim Übergang Teich/Graben Wasser verloren gehen könnte. 

Wie tief sind denn Deine Ufergräben? 
Und kannst Du vielleicht eine grobe von- bis Überlappungslänge von Teichfolie und Ufergrabenfolie nennen (also die schwarzen Folien). Nur damit ich eine kleine Vorstellung bekommen kann. 

Gruß,

Nicole


----------



## Moderlieschenking (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo Nicole,
ich hab Dir mal ein Foto rausgesucht, ich hoffe man kann es einigermassen erkennen.
Wiegesagt die Teichfolie lappt nicht überall gleich viel über.
Meiner Meinung nach ist es ausreichend wenn die Folie ein paar Zentimeter unter den
Wasserspiegel des Teiches reicht.
Es ist auch m.M.n. egal ob die Teichfolie oder die Ufermattenfolie untendrin liegt.
Vielleicht mögen ein paar Tropfen am Tag verlorengehen die sich irgendwo zwischen den
2 Folien durchzwängen, aber das ist vernachlässigbar.
Das meiste Wasser wird sowieso über die Ufermatte gezogen.
Du willst also praktisch nebendran mit einer neuen Folie einen Filtergraben bauen und
diesen mit einer Ufermatte verbinden?
Das haut auf alle Fälle hin. 
Meine Ufergräben sind zwischen 20 und 50 cm tief.
LG Markus


----------



## Rapunzel (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo Markus,

Auf Deinem Foto erkennne ich gut, wie Du das gemacht hast. Echt interessant- hätte ich nie gedacht, dass man sich das noch nachträglich mit einer seperaten Folie dranbauen kann.

Ja. mein Bachlauf von ca. 2,5m Länge verläuft parallel zum Teich, aber irgendwo ist da ein Leck, so dass ich ihn kaum in Betrieb nehme. Ich glaube, mir ist Wasser verlustig gegangen, weil der Bach zwischenzeitlich richtig schön eingewachsen war mit Bachbungenehrenpreis, Sumpfvergissmeinnicht, __ Bachminze und sich durch die kräftigen Wurzelballen das Wasser zunehmend in den Staustufen so stark angesammelt hat, dass versteckt irgendwo etwas über die Ufer treten muß. Nur finde ich dieses Leck nicht. Auch gefällt mir der Bachauslauf net mehr richtig, also muß irgendeine Umgestaltung her.

Allerdings ist der Bachlauf an der höchsten Stelle ca. 50cm höher als das Teichniveau. Damit der Ansaugeffekt mit den grünen Ufermatten in den Ufergraben aber funktioniert müßten Ufergraben und Teich aber das gleiche Niveau haben oder darf der Ufergraben doch etwas höher sein

Gruß,

Nicole


----------



## Moderlieschenking (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo Nicole,


> Damit der Ansaugeffekt mit den grünen Ufermatten in den Ufergraben aber funktioniert müßten Ufergraben und Teich aber das gleiche Niveau haben oder darf der Ufergraben doch etwas höher sein


nein der Ufergraben sollte nicht höher sein, denn sonst würden ja die Ufermatten so lange
vom Ufergraben raussaugen bis das Niveau von Ufergraben und Teich gleich ist.
LG Markus


----------



## Rapunzel (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo Markus,

ok, verstehe. Das heißt, ich müßte den Bachlauf komplett abtragen. Schluck, da kommen aber einigie Schubkarren zusammen.

Aber schön aussehen tut es schon bei Dir... .

Mal eine andere Frage zu Deinen __ Moderlieschen. Das habe ich doch richtig verstanden, dass Du keinerlei Filtertechnik für die Lieschen am Teich hast?
Bin nämlich auch am Überlegen, mir vielleicht einige in meinen Teich einzuladen und frage mich, ob ein mittelgroßer Teich mit Fischen ohne Technik im Gleichgewicht bleiben kann... .


----------



## Moderlieschenking (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo Nicole,


> Mal eine andere Frage zu Deinen __ Moderlieschen. Das habe ich doch richtig verstanden, dass Du keinerlei Filtertechnik für die Lieschen am Teich hast?


Nein ich habe keinerlei Technik am Teich.
Ich habe mir zwar vor 2 Jahren eine Teichpumpe gekauft und will damit irgendwann
meinen Bachlauf damit speisen, aber bisher hatte ich diese noch nie in Betrieb.
Ich hatte immer Bedenken dass ich dort zuviel Kleinlebewesen und Jungfische
durch die Pumpe töte.
Meine Pumpengehäuse hat 8 mm Ansaugungslöcher - das ist viel zu groß - da muss ich
erst ein anderes Gehäuse machen.
In diesem Bachlauf möchte ich dann einen Siebfilter - Eigenbau integrieren.
Aber das mache ich eigentlich nur um dann den Laubeintrag der sich am Boden abgesetzt
hat aus dem Teich zu bringen.
Wegen meinen Moderlieschen brauche ich keine Technik - vor allem ein großer Vorteil ist,
dass meine ML all meine UW - Pflanzen in Ruhe lassen.
Ich kann Dir ML nur empfehlen - habe es noch keinen Tag bereut.
LG Markus


----------



## danyvet (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Nein ich habe keinerlei Technik am Teich...
> Ich hatte immer Bedenken dass ich dort zuviel Kleinlebewesen und Jungfische
> durch die Pumpe töte.


----------



## Rapunzel (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Nein ich habe keinerlei Technik am Teich.
> .
> Wegen meinen __ Moderlieschen brauche ich keine Technik - vor allem ein großer Vorteil ist,
> dass meine ML all meine UW - Pflanzen in Ruhe lassen.
> ...



Hallo Markus,

dass hört sich doch nach pflegeleichten Fischen an.
Lassen die Lieschen auch Deine Frosch- und Molchbrut in Ruhe oder wird da viel weggefressen. Seitdem ich meine Goldies nicht mehr im Teich habe (sind mir vor 2 Jahren im Winter eingegangen) ) habe ich das Gefühl, dass sich viel mehr __ Molche im Teich tummeln.
Wäre schade, wenn die wieder verdrängt werden würden.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo Nicole,
ML sind einige der wenigen Fische, die Molch und Froschlaich in Ruhe lassen.
LG Markus


----------



## Rapunzel (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Hallo Nicole,
> ML sind einige der wenigen Fische, die Molch und Froschlaich in Ruhe lassen.
> LG Markus



Hallo Markus,

das hört sich gut. Mir ist es wichtig, dass die heimische Tierwelt nicht verdrängt wird. 
Fütterst Du die Lieschen auch oder können die sich allein ernähren und finden alles in einem gut eingefahrenen Teich zum Überleben vor? Ich denke nur an Futter = Nährstoffeintrag= Algenproblem.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo Nicole


> Mir ist es wichtig, dass die heimische Tierwelt nicht verdrängt wird.


mir auch und deswegen hab ich ja die __ Moderlieschen.
Ich füttere die ML nur ab und zu, bei längeren Regenperioden.
Wenn Du keinen Überbesatz hast, ist das Füttern nicht notwendig.
LG Markus


----------



## Rapunzel (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Hallo Nicole
> 
> 
> Ich füttere die ML nur ab und zu, bei längeren Regenperioden.
> ...



Welches Futter verwendest Du denn da ? Ich kennen nur Futter für Kois oder Goldfische.  Kann man das für die Lieschen auch verwenden?
Apropos Überbesatz: Vermehren die Ml sich denn schnell, so dass man auch wieder das Problem mit zu vielen Fischen hat? Kannte das Problem immer mit den Goldies, wobei der __ Fischreiher und Nachbarskatzen dann ab und an für unfreiwillige Bestandsregulierung gesorgt haben:?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo Nicole,
als Futter nehm ich getrocknete Mückenlarven, die sind da ganz narrisch drauf.
Ich ziehe meinen ML Nachwuchs bereits im 2. Jahr separat auf, da im Teich irgendwer
den __ Moderlieschen Nachwuchs frisst - bin aber noch nicht drauf gekommen wer oder was
das ist.
LG Markus


----------



## Rapunzel (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Hallo Nicole,
> als Futter nehm ich getrocknete Mückenlarven, die sind da ganz narrisch drauf.
> Ich ziehe meinen ML Nachwuchs bereits im 2. Jahr separat auf, da im Teich irgendwer
> den __ Moderlieschen Nachwuchs frisst - bin aber noch nicht drauf gekommen wer oder was
> ...



Hallo Markus,

 ja, das mag ich immer besonders gerne, wenn Dir irgendwelche Gartenschmarotzer Tiere und Pflanzen wegknabbern, und Du nicht mal weißt wer der Übeltäter ist, und somit dagegen auch nichts machen kannst :evil.


----------



## Majaberlin (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo Markus, 
nach langer Zeit (leider haben wir uns inzwischen ein weiteres Hobby zugelegt, das seeeeeehr viel Zeit in anspruch nimmt - ein Wohnmobil ) schaue ich nun wieder mal hier rein und will dir auch auf jeden Fall sagen, wie toll ich dein Projekt finde - meinen Respekt hast du auf jeden Fall, soviel Fleiß wie du da reingesteckt hast! Aber nun kannst du ja auch wieder die "Früchte" ernten, sprich diesen wunderschönen Anblick geniessen! Ich bin total begeistert!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo Maja,
danke für das Lob, schön dass man von Dir auch mal wieder was hört.
Ich dachte schon Du hast das Hobby Teich an den Nagel gehängt.
LG Markus


----------



## Majaberlin (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Nein, solange ich das noch kann, werde ich dabei bleiben!  Nur halt etwas reduziert, weil wir so oft unterwegs sind. Die ganzen Jahre soviel zu Hause, da will ich jetzt mal was von der Welt sehen . Aber der Sommer gehört dem Garten und dem Teich! Heute und gestern war ich schon wieder viele Stunden fleissig, werd mal neue Bilder machen, hab jetzt eh sowas von Muskelkater ...


----------



## angelika61 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo, ich brauche dringend einen Rat für meinen  neuen Garteteich . Ich habe ihn fertig ausgeschachtet und möchte ihn mit Sand ausmodellieren. Ich weiß mir aber keinen Rat, wie der Sand  an den schrägen Wänden z. B. zur Tiefwasserzone halten soll.

Danke für Eure Hilfe Angelika


----------



## Kolja (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo Angelika,

herzlich Willkommen.

Zu deinem Teich und deinen Fragen, mach doch ein neues Thema auf z.B. hier.

Am besten mit Fotos, Größenangaben und was du dir für deinen Teich vorstelltst.

Viel Spaß hier


----------



## Springmaus (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo,

hast Du aktuelle Fotos von deinem Teich   würde gerne sehen wie dein

Uferwall aussieht (du hast doch Samen ausgesät) 

Ich würde gerne noch wissen wieviel Sand auf die Ufermatte sollte und den Samen dann

nur verteilen oder einarbeiten in den Sand?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo Doris,
die aktuellen Fotos sind wieder in meiner Teichbaudoku, ich wollte nicht unbedingt 2
Threads parallel laufen lassen.
Mit dem Uferdamm bin ich noch nicht so ganz zufrieden er ist zwar schon ziemlich
zugewachsen, aber als Samen sind eigentlich nur die Kuckuckslichtnelken aufgegangen.
Die Bachbungen und das __ Pfennigkraut hab ich als Ableger auf den Damm gelegt.
Was heuer richtig explodiert ist, das sind die gelben __ Gauklerblumen.
Die gefallen mir richtig gut.

Den Sand habe ich auf die gerade Ufermatte gelegt und mit Wasser dann eingewaschen.
Wobei bei den vielen Starkregen, die wir immer wieder haben, schon einiges an Sand 
wieder rausgeht, an einem Teilbereich meines Ufergrabens ist die Kapilarwirkung der 
Ufermatte nicht mehr so gut wie an den anderen, da werde ich nochmals nachsanden.

Hier noch schnell ein paar aktuelle Bilder, heuer ist die Sichttiefe nicht so berauschend,
aber ich warte einfach mal wieder ab.



LG Markus


----------



## Springmaus (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo,

 Danke!

Super schön alles gewachsen!


 Sichtiefe nicht berauschend ich wollt ich hätt so klares Wasser!


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo Markus, ist ja erstaunlich wie das in einem Jahr gewachsen ist. Wunderschön geworden. haben will


----------



## Majaberlin (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo Markus,
das sieht wirklich sehr schön aus!
Dein Teich ist für mich so ein wenig richtungsweisend, hab mich daran orientiert (und bin ja nun auch stolze Besitzerin von 24 __ Moderlieschen ).
Alos ich habe nichts auf die Ufermatte gesät - die begrünt sich so nach und nach ganz alleine!
Zwar viel __ Moos und Flechten, aber das ist ja egal, hauptsache grün.
Und meine Sichttiefe ist dieses Jahr auch nicht berauschend , sind viel Schwebealgen drin, die UVC hat mein Mann ausgebaut, weil sie kaputt war, alles umgebaut (da brauchten wir sie ja auch nicht, das Wasser war klar bis 1m Tiefe), aber jetzt hat er keine Zeit, so ein Ding wiededr einzubauen, und nun warten wir halt einfach mal ab.


----------



## Claro01 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Servus Markus!

Es ist schön und angenehm zugleich, jemandem beim Umbau zuzusehen und dabei nix arbeiten zu müssen ...

Und das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen! Wirklich ausgezeichnet gelungen und mit einem tollen Pflanzenwuchs. Mit dem Steingarterl im Eck sozusagen ein "alpiner Verschnitt" (ein Weinbauer würde sagen "eine Cuvée"). Da werden die arbeitsfreien Tage nochmals so angenehm ... Liegestuhl, kühle Getränke, Ruhe, __ Moderlieschen ... Herz was willst du mehr!

Tolle Arbeit, tolles Ergebnis - danke für die Reportage!


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo Markus,
du hast ja mehrere Ufergräben. Wie hast du das denn mit den Überläufen gemacht?Ich habe heute meinen Ufergraben ausgehoben (50cm) und war mir nicht ganz sicher wie ich das noch genau machen muss. Der Damm zwischen Ufergraben und Teich ist ca noch 10 cm wenn der endgültige Wasserstand erreicht ist. Kann ich den Ufergraben nach aussen noch angleichen wenn er voll ist?
LG Claudi


----------



## Moderlieschenking (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo Claudi,

meine Überläufe vom Ufergraben sind ca. 2 - 3 cm tiefer als die Dammkrone.

Sicher kannst Du die Höhe noch angleichen wenn Dein Ufergraben voll ist.
Bei mir war es nur etwas schwieriger, da bei mir ja der Überlauf aussen gemauert ist.
Deshalb habe ich schon von vornehereiein relativ genau gearbeitet.

Aber bisher ist es mir noch nie passiert dass der Teich unkontrolliert übergelaufen ist.

LG Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Servus zusammen,

nach langem wieder einmal ein paar aktuelle Fotos von meinem Teich.
Insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der Entwicklung des Teiches.
Im Juni hatte ich für ca. 2 Wochen eine etwas stärkere Fadenalgenbildung, doch inzwischen
schieben die UW Pflanzen richtig an. 
Der Ufergraben entwickelt sich auch prächtig.
Meine Seerosen blühen auch bestens und die Sicht im Teich ist sehr gut.

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## Werner W (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

Hallo Markus,
sehr schön eingewachsen dein Teich. Und so klares Wasser
Wie sieht es mit unerwünschtem Wildkraut und Gräsern im Ufergraben
und auf dem Wall aus? So wie es aussieht, finden die wahrscheinlich eh
keinen Platz mehr.
Grüße
Werner


----------



## macmarkus (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturteichumbau 2010/2011*

sehr, sehr schön, lieber namensvetter.


----------



## bernias (15. Jan. 2019)

Servus Markus.
Wie sieht Dein Teich denn jetzt, 5 Jahre später aus?
LG
Johannes


----------



## Skadi (15. Jan. 2019)

Hallo Johannes,

herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum .

Markus, alias Moderlieschenking war zuletzt im Juni 2015 hier im Forum unterwegs ... da wird wohl keine Antwort kommen.

Weiterhin viel Spaß beim Stöbern .


----------



## bernias (15. Jan. 2019)

Danke Skadi.
Das hatte ich gesehen. Aber: Versuchen kann man ja....
Und sein Teich ist nur 20min von meinem Wohnort.
Mein Tröt kommt dann bald...
LG
Johannes


----------

